
A Ballard-UW Light Rail Line Is Essential for Seattle - jseliger
http://seattletransitblog.com/2016/03/01/ballard-uw-essential-st3/
======
jseliger
Notably, too, Seattle's light rail tunneling projects are going well:
[http://www.seattleweekly.com/home/962706-129/bertha-who-
seat...](http://www.seattleweekly.com/home/962706-129/bertha-who-seattle-
transit-tunneling-is), which contrasts with many public works projects in the
U.S.

~~~
pinewurst
This is balanced by the (literally) abysmal program of Seattle's road
tunneling.

